# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Teledome, HOL ή Β-Οnline;

## Cacofonix

*Teledome, HOL ή Β-Οnline;*

To πλαίσιο έχει μια προσφορά για Τeledome, τα 2 έτη βγαίνουν 133€, δηλαδή 5.54€/μήνα και 68€ τους 12 μήνες, δηλαδή 5.6€/μήνα.

Η ΗΟL 33€/6μηνη, δηλαδή 5.5€/μήνα.

Η Β-Οnline που συνδέεται μέσω Forthnet και το πληρώνεις στο κινητό σου είναι 8.80€/μήνα. Μη μου πείτε πάρε κατευθείαν Forthnet, γιατί έτσι ανεβαίνει η επιδότηση της Τelestet για τον επόμενο χρόνο...



Τι λέτε;

----------


## blizard

B-online...με μονο ενα μηνα συμβολαιο και καλη ποιοτητα.

----------


## PALADIN

εγω είχα κάποτε B-Online αλλά δεν ήμουνα ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## no_logo

η teledome πάντως είναι ίσως η δευτερη πιο φτηνή μετά την acn βέβαια. Εγώ την χρησιμοποιούσα για isdn 128 και δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο. Αν όμως χρειαστείς το helpdesk της τότε θα στεναχωρεθεις αρκετά. Ρίξε και μια ματιά στην acn έχει τέλειες τιμές

----------


## Lord_Flasheart

> Αν όμως χρειαστείς το helpdesk της τότε θα στεναχωρεθεις αρκετά


πιστεύω πως όλοι έχουμε καταλήξει πως κανένα helpdesk δεν μας έχει εντυπωσιάσει....

----------

